# La Isla De Las Munecas



## thededmatter (May 21, 2011)

I believe I saw this place featured in Destination Truth. Where they explored and went ghost hunting looking for evidence of the spirit(s). At one point, an investigator was looking at one doll with its eyes closed and stated "if this doll opens it's eyes, I'm outta here" (something like that..). A few seconds later..BAM! one eye opened! Boy! did he jump! We like that show.


----------

